# إقتراح بإقتصار منتدى الكنيسة على ما يخص كنيسة يسوع المسيح



## حياة بالمسيح (23 يونيو 2017)

إقتراح باقتصار مواضيع منتدى الكنيسة على ما يخص كنيسة يسوع المسيح وعدم تناول الاخبار السياسية والعامة لان لهذه الاخبار قنواتها الخاصة والكافية بل بحذف الاخبار السياسية والعامة من المنتدى واستحداث قسم اللغة الانم
كليزية وانا سارفد هذا القسم بمواضيع روحية وثقافية وصلوات باللغة الانكليزية مما يعطي لمتتدى الكنيسة طابعه الديني الخاص


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2017)

المنتدى ناطق باللغة العربية، يا غالية، و لا نحتاج الى اللغة الانكليزية، فهناك الكثير من المواقع الناطقة بها.

المواضيع السياسية تحت البحث.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> المواضيع السياسية تحت البحث.



*

رأيى : ما تلغوش السياسة فى المنتدى 

لأن ساعتها المنتدى ح يموت 

منتديات كتير قبلكم كانت شغالة زى الفل و لما لغيت السياسة : ماتت 

و إنتم أحرار طبعا
​*


----------



## أَمَة (7 يوليو 2017)

انت عارف يا ايريني ان المنتدى يمنع التطرق للشخصيات السياسية و الدينية. و هذا ليس بجديد. 

لو الناس تتكلم بدون ما تطاول و تقول كلام لا يليق بمنتدى مسيحي لكان خيرا. و انت واحدة منهم يا حبيبتي.... نسيتي كلمتك التي تبدأ بحرف ال "خ" و أنا حذفتها 

كم يكون الحوار جميل و ممتع و مفيد أيضا لو كان نقدا بناء و فيه أفكار تقدمية تبني بدلا من التهريج في *بعض الأحيان*

شكرا على مشاركتك لأنها دليل على اهتمامك الذي لا أشك فيه ابدا.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> انت عارف يا ايريني ان المنتدى يمنع التطرق للشخصيات السياسية و الدينية. و هذا ليس بجديد.



*أومال إيه الل قيد البحث ؟؟​*



أَمَة قال:


> لو الناس تتكلم بدون ما تطاول و تقول كلام لا يليق بمنتدى مسيحي لكان خيرا. و انت واحدة
> منهم يا حبيبتي.... نسيتي كلمتك التي تبدأ بحرف ال "خ" و أنا حذفتها


*
مامة أعضاء المنتدى و حبيبتنا كلنا 

الكلمة ال تبدأ بحرف ال "خ"( الخاصة بى) ما هياش شتيمة 

بجد صدقينى ما هياش شتيمة 

و هى كلمة متداولة بشكل طبييييييييييعى جدا فى مصر 

يعنى مثلا لما نقول: حاجة "خ" 

معناها : حاجة زفت / حاجة تزهق ........ كدة يعنى 

فما فيش داعى لحذفها 

:wub:
​*


أَمَة قال:


> كم يكون الحوار جميل و ممتع و مفيد أيضا لو كان نقدا بناء و فيه أفكار تقدمية تبني بدلا من التهريج في *بعض الأحيان*



*التريأة و التهريج : سمة عامة فى المصريين 

إحنا لو ما اتريقناش على نفسنا : ممكن نتجنن 

أيوة صدقينى

أنا من الناس الل بأتريق على نفسى 

مش ح تصدقى : إن إحنا الشعب الل اتريأ على نفسه بعد هزيمة 67 

أيوة صدقينى

أوعوا تمنعوا التهريج (نصيحة)

لاحسن نتجنن :cry2:​*


أَمَة قال:


> شكرا على مشاركتك لأنها دليل على اهتمامك الذي لا أشك فيه ابدا.



*العفو 

صدقينى المنتدى دا : المكان الوحيد الل حبيته بجد على النت 

لا فيس بوك استهوانى و لا تويتر و لا غيره
​*


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2017)

*من بعد اذنكم جميعا

لنفرض عندي عمارة تتكون من 3 طوابق

ايهما افضل ؟
وايهما اطور ؟

ان نبني طابق اخر وتصبح 4 طوابق - ام نلغي طابق وتبقى طابقين فقط ؟

وجهة نظري الشخصية هي :

بدلا من ان نلغي قسم ونحذفه نحاول قدر المستطاع ان نضيف اقسام اخرى واكثر تخصصية

مثال :

1- البيئة - بعد ان اصحبحت اليوم موضوع عالميا بل وتم تشكيل وزارة بأسم وزارة البيئة

2- السياحة والسفر - بعد ان اصبحت مادة علمية تدرّس في الجامعات لحد الحصول على شهادة الدكتوراه
ويا ريت ان نضيف لها جدول للاعمال الشاغرة ايضا

3- الهجرة والمهجرين - بعد ان تنامى هذا الموضوع كثيرا لما وقع من احداث جدا مؤسفة في العراق وسوريا وغيرها من البلدان التي ما تزال تعاني من الاضطهاد المسيحي

4- قسم للدراسات الستراتيجية - والذي يختص بعلم المستقبل وعلم الحضارة وعلم الانسان 
وايضا يختص بأستثمار الموارد البشرية وتنميتها



ويبقى رأي الادارة هو الاصح فيما يرونه مناسبا للمنتدى

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير

دمتم بكل خير  وعز وبركة
*


----------



## admy (9 يوليو 2017)

الهجرة والمهجرين اقتراح جيد للاخ بول ممكن للمغتربين التفاعل من خلاله....وطبعا الرأي الاخير للادارة طبعا


----------

